# Something that works for me



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

It seems that it is a constant struggle for me & my weight. It doesn't help that I absolutely LOVE to cook. But anyways, I've found this helps me...sounds a bit weird, but I thought I'd suggest it here:

If I'm hungry for a sweet (which is often), I'll get a bag of chocolate chips, or something else that has a very rich & sweet smell & just bury my nose in it. I don't actually eat any of it, but inhale deeply on & off for several minutes. The key here is that you have to make it without snacking on the stuff you are sniffing.

I had made chocolate chip cookies for DH & put them in a tupperware container. When they were all gone, I kept the container around, which still smelled like the cookies & would open it up & take up my five minutes of on & off sniffing.

Weird, yes. But maybe it can help someone else too!


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks Carolyn, I thought I was doing well when I got to where I could actually bake a batch of cookies and eat just one  But I can see where getting an "smell-fix" might be just the mental trick to fooling the old craving part of the brain.

Marlene


----------



## Paulathome (Jan 16, 2009)

MarleneS said:


> Thanks Carolyn, I thought I was doing well when I got to where I could actually bake a batch of cookies and eat just one  But I can see where getting an "smell-fix" might be just the mental trick to fooling the old craving part of the brain.
> 
> Marlene


Yep. You gotta have some means of restraining yourself from eating unnecessarily .:hobbyhors Well, you have got a good means of "smell-fix'' to restraint yourself from eating when you are not supposed to have them that ultimately results in avoiding weight gain.

_____________________________

Acai weight loss


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm doing great on my eating plan.......but doing that just might tempt me toooooooooooo much! I can make chocolate desserts that are low carbs and that is the only chocolate I dare to smell at this point. 

katlupe


----------

